# Seltsame Abstürze



## DJKanne (24. Mai 2009)

*Seltsame Abstürze*

Wenn ich eine Weile Mirrors Edge oder CoD4 im Multiplayer unter hohengrafikeinstellungen spiele kommt es gelegentlich vor das mein Rechner abstürzt... bzw. der Rechner läuft noch aber auf den Monitoren ist ein eigenartiges Bild zu sehen (siehe Anhang)

Habe die Vermutung das es an meiner Grafikkarte liegt. Ich habe mit dem Programm GPU-Z.0.3.4 mal eine log-datei anfertigen lassen bis zum absturtz die ebenfalls im Anhang ist.

Mein Rechner: Intel core i7-920, 6GB DDR3Ram, GTX 260 Black Edition, Asus P6T SE

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das er gut 5000 Punkte weniger hat im Benchmark test mit dem Programm 3dMark06 als vergleichbare Systeme.

Weiß da vielleicht jemand Rat?


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

würde sagen dass die karte vielleicht zu heiß wird. was hast du für temperaturen? hast dun seitenlüfter?


----------



## mich (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

bei de Monitorbild würd ixh auch auf Überhitzung tippen aber die Graka hatte maximal 76 Grad also liegts vllt am Prozi
ich les grad du hast 5000P weiniger im 06er dann haste vllt ne defekte Graka oder nen defekten Prozi erwischt


----------



## DJKanne (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Ich hab einen seitenlüfter...

Wenn einer defekt ist, wie kann ich das herausfinden?


----------



## mich (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

nachguggen ob er sich dreht?


----------



## DJKanne (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Ja lüfter funzen alle, bläst auch in die richtige richtung und kühlpaste ist auch neue auf dem cpu drauf...

P.s. Hab folgendes Netzteil: Enermax modu 82+ mi 625 Watt. Dieses wurde mir empfohlen und es wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das es reicht für meine Hardware.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

das mit den 5000 Punkten liegt wohl eher daran das du AA und AF Modi eingestellt hast (also im Treiber unter den 3DM Profilen)


----------



## True Monkey (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Welchen Treiber nutzt du ?

Wenn es der 185.85 ist dann ist das der Grund zu den wenigen Points im Benchmark......der funzt nicht richtig.....teste mal mit dem 182.50


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

wie heiß wird denn der Prozzi?


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Also ich hab eine 260gtx /216/55nm

meiner wird bei zocken in der alte gehäuse 82 grad laut hersteller XFX kann er max bis 110 grad sein .

neuen Antec gehäuse 70 grad .


----------



## DJKanne (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

also Treiberversion habe ich 7.15.11.8250 was denke ich mal die 182.50 sein wird und wie heiß der prozzi wird kann ich nicht genau sagen ich vergess immer auf das asus tool zu schauen da dieses scheinbar keine logdatei anfertigt... (Das Programm nennt sich PC Probe II)
Und bei 3D Mark06 kann ich nichts verstellen und habe ich auch nichtsverstellt.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

nehm Coretemp
oder liest das die Temps bein i7 falsch aus?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Lass mal das im Hintergrund laufen .....

PC-Sensoren auslesen - Hwmonitor 1.13 zum Download - Download, Hwmonitor, Hw-monitor, CPU-Z

Damit kannst du mal schauen welche temps die graka und CPU maximal erreichen wenn du zockst.

Wieviel points hast du eigentlich im 3dm 06 ?


----------



## DJKanne (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Werd mal das Programm laufen lassen.
Hab etwas über 15000 glaube ich.

Legt der bei dem Prog Hwmonitor eine Logdatei an?


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Nicht nötig ...du siehst ja da die min und max Temp sowie die gerade anliegende.

Schau es dir einfach mal an.

Davon abgesehen deine 15000 bei non OC der CPU ist doch vollkommen normal.

Mit einen Q9650@4Ghz erreiche ich mit einer 260er auch nur 20000

Hier da siehst du mal wie die points mit der CPU leistung ansteigt----3,0--3,6--4,0Ghz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKanne (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Naja, aber... ich schau ja beim spielen nicht die ganze Zeit auf das instrument, außerdem habe ich eine GTX 260 Black Edition die von hausaus übertaktet ist, außerdem bin ich der Meinung das der i7 920 doch mehr als der Q9650 bringen sollte oder?
Denn du hast ja zwischen 2000 und 5000 Punkte mehr....

Aber selbst dann weiß ich immernoch nicht warum mein PC abstürzt....


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

^^Brauchst du doch gar nicht ....nach dem zocken einfach nachschauen wie hoch die maximale temp war

Dein i7 läuft auf 2,66Ghz....davon abgesehen der i7 bringt bei benchruns ca 5-10% mehr wie ein Quad bei gleichen Takt....

Also wirst du bei 3Ghz ca auf 17000 kommen......und mein sys ist bench optimiert.

Schau mal auf die grakatemps ...ich denke da liegt das prob ...sieht für mich wie überhitzter Vram aus oder ein defekt derer.
Bei einer von Haus aus übertakteter Karte kann es auch schlichtweg sein das sie den höheren Takt nicht kann .....kommt ab und zu vor,das könntet du überprüfen indem du sie einfach mal ein klein wenig runtertaktest.
Einfachhalber hiermit---
Evga Precision - neue Version 1.7.1 im lokalen Download verfügbar - Precicion, Evga, EVGA, Rivatuner, GPU-Z


----------



## DJKanne (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Wie soll ich denn die temp nachschauen wenn mein rechner abgeschmiert ist, ich lass es mal auf dem zweiten monitor und versuch gelegentlich mal nachzuschauen...

Das andere programm werde ich mir mal morgen ansehen...

Edit: Also er hat eben schon wieder zugeschlagen... tempraturen waren bei 5min vor ausfall bei 65 -75°C, denke ich mal...

Ich habe das Übertaktungsprogramm jetzt doch schonmal geöffnet und es steht da von oben nach unten: 66, 1404, 1150, 40

Edit2: Was mit auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass die Abstürze jetzt häufiger und schneller auftreten.

Edit3: Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich CoD4 spiele, aber in geringster auflösung und minimalsten details, aber 3mal so hoher framrate wie sonst, stürzt das spiel nicht ab.


----------



## DJKanne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Ich bin in einem anderen Forum fündig geworden. Es ist höchstwahrscheinlich die Lüftersteuerung die bei relativ vielen versagt, man muss etwas umstellen aber dann sollte sie stabil laufen.

Meine Frage ist.... Umtauschen oder nicht?


----------



## mich (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

wenn du noch nicht OC´t hast dann ja


----------



## DJKanne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Was bedeutet OC't.
Ich hab die Grafikkarte schon 1 1/2 monate.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

^^Er meint übertaktet.


----------



## DJKanne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Ich hab gar nix gemacht, außer mit EVGA Precision den lüfter auf 70& gesetzt.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Dann schick sie zurück ..


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Warum gibts keine *genaue* Beschreibung vom Rechner und den genutzten Treibern/Programmen??

Also was für ein Netzteil, was sonst noch?
Was für eine Treiber Version, welches Windows, Patchlevel der Games??

Wie schauts mit den Gehäuse Lüftern aus?


PS: ich würd die GraKa zurück schicken, man kanns zwar anders lösen, aber das empfehle ich nun wirklich nicht.
Setz dich mit dem Händler und/oder EVGA in Verbindung.


----------



## DJKanne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Also ich hab mit dennen geredet und werd die karte zurückschicken un den vollen preis zurück bekommen....
Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen 2 Grafikkarten:
Die MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr OC, GeForce GTX 275, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (V177-034R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
und die Zotac GeForce GTX 275 AMP! Edition, 896MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-275E3KB-FCP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
laut dem vergleich: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2009/05/LA-Graka-all.png
ist die MSI besser, aber wenn man nach der Hardware geht ist die Zotac besser...
Mein Rechner nutz ich viel für 3D-Design, Videoediting und spiele Call of Duty 4


----------



## Gebieter (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Nehm die Zotac - die ist von Werk aus höher getaktet als die MSI und hat daher auch mehr Leistung - außerdem halte ich nichts von diesen komischen Dual Fan (Doppellüfter) Kühlern - der Standardkühler gefällt mir da viel besser.


----------



## DJKanne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Meinst du jetzt vom Design her, oder vom Nutzen? Auf das Design kommt es mir nämlich absolut nicht an....
Mein Problem ist nun das die mit den besseren Werten in dem Test schlechter abgeschnitten hat....


----------



## True Monkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Nimm die Zodac

Weil.....sie höher getaktet ist
     .....Qualitativ soviel ich weiß besser ist
     ....und wenn du sie mal wieder verkaufen willst auf jeden Fall mehr dafür bekommst wie für die MSI


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Laut dem Vergleich den du da von PCGHX verlinkt hast hat die Zotac AMP eine höhere Leistungaufnahme (also schlechter).
Es kommt nun drauf an Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie laut oder leise der Lüfter der MSI ist.
Aber wenn der Lüfter leise ist dann würde ich dir zur MSI raten (wenn dir das Design wirklich shiceegal ist  )
OC kann man auch selbst machen


----------



## DJKanne (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Gegen die Lautstärke bin ich Imun (DJ^^) und das design is nun wirklich egal wenns im Rechner ist.
Das mit der höheren Leistungsaufnahme versteh ich nicht ganz. Sie ist trotz besserer Werte schlechter?
Also würdest du mir zur MSI raten?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/2462-cerespk.html@CeresPK

Genau umgekehrt, die Zotac(162) hat die geringere Leistungsaufnahme gegenüber der MSI(180)


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

upps verguckt sorry 
ist heute wohl nicht mein Tag.
habe mich verguckt 

trotzdem würde ich wenn es mir nicht auf das Design ankommen würde und ich wüsste das der Kühler (bessergesagt der Lüfter) leiser ist die MSI nehmen.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Seltsame Abstürze*

Ich will zwar nicht aus der Reihe tanzen, aber ich habe bei meinem Pll 940 das gleiche Problem, wenn der NB-Takt (Takt des L3-Caches) zu stark angehoben wurde. Wie es beim i7 mit dem Einstellen des L3 Taktes aussieht, weiss ich nicht.
Dieses Problem trat meist beim 3DMark auf... (höhere Hardwareforderung)


----------

